# Virenwarnung auf Microsoft Lumia 535



## Anfänger (15 September 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin hier neu. Im Augenblick bin ich gerade in Österreich zu Besuch bei Freunden. Online gehe ich mit meinem Microsoft Lumia 535. Ich habe mir eine österreichische Wertkarte gekauft, d. h. 3 GB Datenvolumen für gerade mal 9,95 Euro. 
Gestern Abend habe ich gesurft und auf einer Seite war ein Bild einer nackten Frau, auf welches ich drauf geklickt habe. Kurz darauf landete ich auf einer Seite, wo ich einen Download starten sollte. Es ging alles sehr fix. Deswegen kann ich gar nicht genau beschreiben, was noch passierte. Ich versuchte eine Seite zurück zu gehen, was nicht möglich war. Dann erhielt ich einen Piepton und es stand dort, dass ich einen Virus eingefangen hätte. Ich solle ein Programm starten, um das Telefon nach Viren zu durchsuchen. 
Das verwirrte mich noch mehr. 
Ich schaltete den Datentarif aus und schaltete das Smartphone aus. 
Heute habe ich es wieder gestartet und  bin wieder online. Es sieht alles ganz normal aus. 
Ich möchte trotzdem wissen, ob ich mir da was eingefangen habe und wie ich das gegebenenfalls überprüfen kann. 
Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir das so schnell wie möglich beantworten könntet, denn ich bin auf das Smartphone angewiesen, solange ich in Österreich bin. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 September 2015)

Ich würde vermuten, dass Windows Phone 8.1 auf Deinem Handy einen so geringen Verbreitungsgrad hat, dass es nicht unbedingt bevorzugtes Ziel von Viren-Attacken ist.

http://www.inside-handy.de/news/345...s-phone-an-der-grenze-zur-Bedeutungslosigkeit

Interessante Antwort hier:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...2/46f96190-f7f1-497b-9e68-f0a3cdc451f6?auth=1


> You do not need virus protection. The Windows Phone OS is incredibly secure and the chances of a virus attacking your device is extremely remote.



Über den Wahrheitsgehalt kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen, aber anhand Deiner Schilderung würde ich denken, dass man versucht hat, Dich zum Herunterladen einer Scareware zu animieren. Und stattdessen hast Du das Smartphone eben ausgeschaltet...


----------



## Anfänger (15 September 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort, 

wie ich dir geschildert habe, verlief die Aktion der Virenwarnung sehr zügig ab. Ich habe noch mal nachgedacht und ich erinnere mich, dass ich aufgefordert wurde ein internes Programm laufen zu lassen, um den Virus zu erkennen und zu iliminieren. Das kam mir dann doch komisch vor, auch weil ich das mit Ok bestätigen sollte. 
Hm, ich hoffe mal, dass ich mir da nichts eingefangen habe. 

Nur noch eine Frage: Merke ich denn, wenn ich mir Scareware eingefangen habe?
Ich kann nämlich keine Veränderung an meinem Smartphone erkennen!

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## bernhard (15 September 2015)

Ganz allgemein werden falsche Viren- oder sonstwas Warnungen gerne verwendet, um Aufmerksamkeit und Angst zu erzeugen.

Dann führt das vermeintliche "Hilfsangebot" ins Verderben.

Wenn man das vermeiden kann, besteht oft kein Grund zur Sorge, weil einfach die Warnung unsinnig war.

Beispiel: http://www.computerbetrug.de/scareware-falsche-virenwarnung-echte-gefahr


----------



## Schreiner17 (12 Juni 2016)

Ich hatte letztens genau dasselbe auf meinem Android Handy.
Aber da können doch keine Viren draufkommen , solange ich keine .apk Dateien aus dubiosen Quellen erlaube oder ?


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2016)

Manchmal wird auch sauberen Quellen was untergejubelt. Selten aber kommt vor.


----------



## ThomasTT (4 Juli 2016)

Was im Google Play Store ist sollte doch geprüft sein, auf Viren in jedem Fall.
nur bei alternativen Shops kann man sich nicht sicher sein, aber um daraus installiere zu können muss ja erst einmal die Möglichkeit freigeschalten sein, Apps "aus fremden Quellen" zu installieren.
Thomas


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2016)

sollte ...


----------



## Gustavson1 (14 November 2016)

Ich habe mit in einem alternativen Shop eine apk Datei geladen, ist dies riskanter als im "offiziellen" Google Play Store ?


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2016)

Ja.


----------

